# Distilled water in windscreen washer bottle



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

I have always used distilled water to mix concentrated washer fluid as I believed the purity of the water avoided hard water deposits that blocked the washer jets.
However my mini cooper manual states, "Do not add windshield washer concentrate and antifreeze undiluted and do not fill with pure water; this could damage the wiper system."

Apparently distilled water has higher levels of acidity than tap water. Could this be the reason for this warning?

Any thoughts on this


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

I think by "pure water" they mean 100% water. i.e. no washer concentrate. I don't think they're referring to distilled water.


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Concentrate u using example i use sonax that one containts water softeners so u dont need to use distiled water , i dunno about other


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I thought that _pure_ water may mean _only_ water but why would this cause damage to the wiper system other than from lime which is why I use distilled water. I am now concerned about the higher acidity levels that I read about. I am considering Sonax or ez1 both manufacturers recommend to mix with tap water.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

It makes a hell if a difference. I live in an old house and we have a dehumidifier. I use the water from that to dilute screen wash. I get no water marks whatsoever. Whereas tap water leaves lots.


As above, those instructions refer to using only water. Probably to prevent freezing.


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

I have always used pure DI water mixed with the screen wash concentrate. 
Never had any issues and due to hard water, does help with water spots. 
Out the tap PH says 7.5. From DI vessel Ph is 6.1
Don't think that is anything to worry about? Hope not.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I use water from a DI vessel as I used to find water spots even with relatively soft tap water. 

I do mix it with concentrated screenwash though...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I only use DI water with concentrated screenwash personally...never tap water.


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

I used tap water with any old brand of concentrate wash, filter in the wash bottle is well and truly blocked. Now cycling through sterident, hot water and a track pump.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

I always use the halfords pre mixed as I believe they use distilled water so it prevents the limescale build up on the jets.

I also never mixed brands as they can react with each other in the bottle and cause blockages. Have seen it a few times where there is a white substance in the bottle (looks like tissue/toilet paper) Bottle needs to be flushed through to remove.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Potential health hazard is another reason to not use water on its own.http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=18Nc0WoUuSzGq0wQ5KcoqA&bvm=bv.85970519,d.d24


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Here in Wolverhampton i hate the tap water compared to home, Putting it in my washer reservoir is like cleaning my windscreen with milk. Also dangerous on wintery motorways, It simply doesn't work. The deposits it leaves is unbelievable. No idea how you locals cope. Here i use distilled water & screen wash. Perfect cleaning & no marks, Definitely worth doing!


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I only use DI water with concentrated screenwash personally...never tap water.


Ditto, me too.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dstill said:


> Ditto, me too.


Have you a vested interest "Dstill" ?


----------



## baldynappa (Mar 15, 2014)

when its cold pure water will freeze and expand in the actual pump which is the damage the manual is refering to. also if its cold your screen will ice over instead of cleaning it.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

As above hence the use of screen wash too.
BUT by using just tap water think of all the minerals that you are spraying also onto the glass and dribbling onto paintwork ( think inside kettle!!!) distilled deionised etc is always better
( same as when you dilute chemicals down really!!!!!!!!)


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

The easiest way of getting Distilled is to use the the ise that builds up in a freezer and thaw that and use it. Doesnt cost anything either.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Morph78 said:


> I always use the halfords pre mixed as I believe they use distilled water so it prevents the limescale build up on the jets.


I would be very surprised if they went to this expense. If I was in charge of manufacturing I would use tap water from a soft water location. The screen wash will have low dissolved solids ether way. :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

S63 said:


> Have you a vested interest "Dstill" ?


What in mate?


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

I think he's referring to your username "dstill" as in "distill", as in "distilled water"


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Bezste said:


> I think he's referring to your username "dstill" as in "distill", as in "distilled water"


LMAO, I never clicked, classic case of not seeing the wood for the trees, I need a beer................alternatively I could get my self a distillery, lol.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

I've heard that the water removed in condensing tumble dryers is pure.... Think I might start bottling it up!


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Storry said:


> I've heard that the water removed in condensing tumble dryers is pure.... Think I might start bottling it up!


Not quite - it's pretty close though (reading about 4ppm tds)


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Good brand like sonax windscreen concentrate have water softeners build in so buying distiled water is just wasting $ on it unless you have veyr very hard water , i know bmw , aand audis service centers use same sonax but branded with bmw or audi stickers on bottle and mixing with tap water


----------

